# One of the sponsor's body weight exercises.



## Epson (Oct 28, 2005)

I am trying to find a source of body weight exercises. By now I "cook" my push ups like 10 different ways. Crunches, supermans. Yesterday I was looking at this banner with a split in it. "Elasticsteel" There is book on the front page, where he is doing weird exercises. Does anyone know what they are and if they work? This is the link to it herehttp://elasticsteel.com


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Oct 28, 2005)

ive always been a big proponent of using the body's own mass to develop strength.
when he talks about increasing flexibility he is referring to the body's reflexive protective mechanisms to prevent muscle strain and pulls.
there are certain techniques that one can use to help muscles relax so that you can increase the range of your stretches.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 28, 2005)

I like www.bodybuilding.com but most of its stuff uses weights. Didn't Mike Tyson only use body-weight exercises?


----------



## Epson (Oct 28, 2005)

BlackCatBonz said:
			
		

> ive always been a big proponent of using the body's own mass to develop strength.
> when he talks about increasing flexibility he is referring to the body's reflexive protective mechanisms to prevent muscle strain and pulls.
> there are certain techniques that one can use to help muscles relax so that you can increase the range of your stretches.


I am not interested in the flexibility part. I am looking for body weight exercises. Besides the push ups. I am wondering, which others are out there.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Oct 28, 2005)

chin ups, leg raises, pull ups(reverse of push up), heel raise(calf), laying prone with your body hanging over the edge of a table 90 degrees and raise your body to horizontal, swimmer sit up (lay with your body flat, raise legs and upper body at once and try to touch your toes).

there are loads of exercises you can do, its all about being creative.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Oct 28, 2005)

Bridging al well.  On the head and hands.

Walk on your hands.

Soldier crawl (lay down, pull using forearms or hands).

Rope climb, rope climb, rope climb.  And any other kind of climbing for that matter.


----------



## rutherford (Oct 29, 2005)

Have you tried screw pushups yet?  That's where you start in a pushup position and roll down onto one side using your right arm, roll back to pushup position, and then do the same on the left side.  Fun.

Oh, man.  I'm getting to the point where I need to ask What Kind of bodyweight excercises you're interested in.  Recently, I've been working some static holds from gymnastics to build up to a goal of being able to planche and flag.

http://www.dragondoor.com/cgi-bin/articles.pl?rm=mode3&articleid=229
http://www.beastskills.com/

I also do a bit of stuff that's much like what's on Scott Sonnon's tapes in order to build smooth fluidity.  I admit that I have to be able to do some cool trick at the end in order to stay interested.

http://www.rmax.tv

So, what's your goal?  Does it involve pistol squts?  Pistol squats will make you a better person.:ultracool


----------



## Epson (Oct 31, 2005)

There is a list of muscles on the website, that he said are developed.  I am wondering how is that done.


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 31, 2005)

Good stuff here: http://trainforstrength.com/


----------



## Icewater (Oct 31, 2005)

Wow.  That beastskills.com is pretty amazing.  I wouldn't dream about doing that kind of exercise.  I wonder how much you would have to work out a week to obtain that level of control?


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 31, 2005)

Check out some of these http://www.crossfit.com/cf-info/excercise.html


----------



## MJS (Nov 1, 2005)

Mod Note:

Thread moved to Health Tips.

MJS
MT Mod


----------



## Epson (Nov 2, 2005)

Are the beast skills mainly show off skills, or are they good for something?


----------



## The Kai (Nov 2, 2005)

To the orginal question

Has anyone tried the Elasteel course??


----------



## rutherford (Nov 2, 2005)

I'd be happy to try them if somebody could comp me a copy.

It is pretty sad that we don't have anybody who has tried one of our sponsor's products.


----------



## Soldier (Nov 11, 2005)

I am looking though  the elasticsteel books, got them yesterday.:ultracool    skiming through them. Let's see, zaichik likes to have everything planned out. In gravity advantage, he plans out the progression. actually, he tells what to substitute for what. Keep in mind that exercises get harder and harder from first 6 to fourth 6. This is one of his basics. 
You put two chairs, some books on them, and a stick on the books. YOur lie down on the back and try to pullup toward the stick. Counter acts the push ups. "horizontal pull ups" lol 
I can do 5 of those, but I can endless sets of 30-40 push ups. 
According to him, I should do 2/3 of that compared to my push ups.


----------



## The Kai (Nov 11, 2005)

Please let us know what you think of it as you go along


----------



## Epson (Nov 15, 2005)

So are the exercises unique?


----------



## Soldier (Nov 19, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Please let us know what you think of it as you go along


It's a very balanced work out. Right now I am on the second routine, which has 6 exercises. This exercise isolate back, chest, triceps, shoulders, biceps. Also the core is not directly worked, but acts as a stabilizer, so it gets hit hard. 
I will probably be on this level for a month or more. 
For someone like me, who likes body weight exercises this is heaven.


----------

